# autonomie nouvel alu 12 ??



## chnoub (9 Février 2005)

quid de l autonomie en passant de mon 1Gz au nouveau 1,5Gz ????
je me tate, mais je fais souvent paris bordeau en train et la batterie tient juste 3h (allez 2H55) en regardant des divx (oui je fais des divx de MES dvd,mis sur le disque ca prend moins de jus qd le lecteur tourne pas !!!!!!! )
alors si je pouvais etre moins juste en temps je pourrais monter un peu la luminosité....


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> quid de l autonomie en passant de mon 1Gz au nouveau 1,5Gz ????
> je me tate, mais je fais souvent paris bordeau en train et la batterie tient juste 3h (allez 2H55) en regardant des divx (oui je fais des divx de MES dvd,mis sur le disque ca prend moins de jus qd le lecteur tourne pas !!!!!!! )
> alors si je pouvais etre moins juste en temps je pourrais monter un peu la luminosité....



si ton probleme c'est juste la batterie achete un ibook.....( en plus en 12" les differences sont pas enorme sauf pour la batterie qui taquine tranquille les 4h30)
car en achetant un powerbook 1,5 tu ne gagneras pas d'autonomie ca c'est sur...(perte oui mais legere.)


----------



## Amophis (9 Février 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> quid de l autonomie en passant de mon 1Gz au nouveau 1,5Gz ????
> je me tate, mais je fais souvent paris bordeau en train et la batterie tient juste 3h (allez 2H55) en regardant des divx (oui je fais des divx de MES dvd,mis sur le disque ca prend moins de jus qd le lecteur tourne pas !!!!!!! )
> alors si je pouvais etre moins juste en temps je pourrais monter un peu la luminosité....



Bizarre ton autonomie, je pensais qu'avec un PB 12" on tenais 3H30 / 4H en divx, surtout que tu n'utilises pas la mécanique du lecteur cd, en plus apparement tu diminue bcq la luminosité :mouais: t'es sut automatique pour la gestion du proc ? 

Es-tu sûr que ta batterie ne montrerait pas des signes de fatigues ???


----------



## chnoub (9 Février 2005)

non pas sur automatique.... c est vraiment mieux??


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> non pas sur automatique.... c est vraiment mieux??


sur le secteur il vaut mieux qye ton pross tourne au max mais en deplacement ont fait rarement des applications necessitant 1Go de pross donc automatique gerea mieux l'energie de ton pross en le bridant en fonction de ta batterie et des tes applications.....voila.


----------



## vincmyl (9 Février 2005)

Mais moi j'ai tout le temps laisser sur Automatic


----------



## Amophis (9 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> sur le secteur il vaut mieux qye ton pross tourne au max mais en deplacement ont fait rarement des applications necessitant 1Go de pross donc automatique gerea mieux l'energie de ton pross en le bridant en fonction de ta batterie et des tes applications.....voila.




Tout est dit


----------



## Jc Milhet (9 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi j'ai tout le temps laisser sur Automatic



c'est un peu dommage car tu bride variment ton mac
un pross en max gagne pres de 10/15% de performance sur un pross en automatique
tu vois les test sur le G5 1,8.....c'est presque du 20/25%....
enfin, si tu as l'occaz, teste.....


----------



## vincmyl (10 Février 2005)

Merci pour les chiffres, ja vais essayer


----------



## Caster (10 Février 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Mais moi j'ai tout le temps laisser sur Automatic



Le Fou  :affraid:   tu perds beaucoup de perf .... choisis immédiatement le mode maximum


----------



## Amophis (10 Février 2005)

Caster a dit:
			
		

> Le Fou  :affraid:   tu perds beaucoup de perf .... choisis immédiatement le mode maximum




Surtout qu'Apple fait bien les choses car tu as des profils pour gérer suivant si tu es sur batterie ou sur secteur: la mise en veille de l'écran, disque dur, vitesse du proc....

Autant s'en servir


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Ben je vais tester le profil perf max pour voir, car je suis toujours sur automatique aussi.


----------



## chnoub (10 Février 2005)

heu......  longevite batterie c'est pas mieux pour regarder des divx ds le train?????


----------



## Gregg (10 Février 2005)

Si pq ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (10 Février 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> heu......  longevite batterie c'est pas mieux pour regarder des divx ds le train?????



comme le dit gregg, si tu fais que ca c'est sur....apres pour l'ouverture de quelques applis (qui a dit word?) ca risque d'etre un peu long....

ceci dit tu devrais tout de meme tenir 4h avec un reglage automatique....sinon, tu devrais revoir ta batterie (mal calibre, en fin de vie.....)


----------



## Gregg (10 Février 2005)

Regarde un divx et travailler sur word ca dure plus que 4 heures


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2005)

Ben sur mon PB 17", avec une luminosité faible, je regarde un film tranquillement, mais je n'ai pas fais attention si je pouvais en commencer un autre.


----------



## chnoub (10 Février 2005)

ok j'refais un test au boulot demain, position "longevite de la batterie"...


----------



## ed71 (11 Février 2005)

pour le proc avec powerbook, c'est perf max ou min, y a pas auto !?

la config auto des pre-reglages n'a rien à voir ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

ed71 a dit:
			
		

> pour le proc avec powerbook, c'est perf max ou min, y a pas auto !?
> 
> la config auto des pre-reglages n'a rien à voir ?



Euh ,je ne comprends pas trop ce que tu veux dire.
Le processeur ne peut-il pas fonctionner a une cadence intermédiaire ?


----------



## ed71 (11 Février 2005)

daans "economie d'energie" il y a des pre-reglages comme "presentaions", "longevite batterie",... et "automatique", et a cote il y a les reglages du proc : "max" ou "min"


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

ed71 a dit:
			
		

> daans "economie d'energie" il y a des pre-reglages comme "presentaions", "longevite batterie",... et "automatique", et a cote il y a les reglages du proc : "max" ou "min"



Ok, mais il y'a min, max et automatique.
Es-ce que le proc n'adapterais pas la vitesse ?


----------



## ed71 (11 Février 2005)

tu veux dire que toi tu as dans les reglage du processeur "automatique" en plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

ed71 a dit:
			
		

> tu veux dire que toi tu as dans les reglage du processeur "automatique" en plus ?



Ben oui, j'ai automatique, minimale et maximale


----------



## Zeo14 (12 Février 2005)

Pour revenir à la batterie du nouveau pb, elle tient facilement 4h et monte à 4h30 voir plus si on desactive bluetooth et airport et qu'on baisse un peu la luminosité de l'ecran. (en utilisation bureautique)

J'ai pas encore testé la lecture de DVD sur batterie mais à mon avis tu auras largement le temps de voir 1 film voir 2.
Pour les divx je sais pas j'en ai pas.


----------



## ed71 (12 Février 2005)

ok

moi sur le mien j'ai "max" ou "faible", voilà.


----------



## chnoub (13 Février 2005)

ben moi je confirme que je n ai droit qu a 2H55 en regardant un divx sur mon DD, et a otut casser 2h en regardant un dvd....
sur la nouvelle gamme c est mieux?? ou c est ma batterie qui deconne???


----------



## Jc Milhet (13 Février 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je confirme que je n ai droit qu a 2H55 en regardant un divx sur mon DD, et a otut casser 2h en regardant un dvd....
> sur la nouvelle gamme c est mieux?? ou c est ma batterie qui deconne???



hum?
Le batterie qui deconne????peut etre bien.
Pour info, la batterie de mon ibook, aujourd'hui en reglage automatique a tenu tout le voyage Bordeau/Perpignan soit environ 4h30 et j'ai encore 24% de batterie....avec une utilisation d'environ 
2h en lecture de Divx (j'avais une de ces flemme....) et 2h30 sur Word+Nvu+Dreamweaver....
bien sur Airport et bluetooth deconnecte....
voila.


----------



## chnoub (14 Février 2005)

bah de toutes facons j ai craqué.. je viens d en commander un tout neuf.....
plus qu a vendre le mien sur ebay....
ben oui...doubler le Dd et la memoire video...et un graveur dvd enfin....


----------



## arthur74 (14 Février 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> plus qu a vendre le mien sur ebay....




J'ai vendu mon PBg4 867 MHz Superdrive, 925 Euro au enchère sur Ebay, le semaine passée ... c'est pas mal, non ?


----------



## Jc Milhet (14 Février 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> bah de toutes facons j ai craqué.. je viens d en commander un tout neuf.....
> plus qu a vendre le mien sur ebay....
> ben oui...doubler le Dd et la memoire video...et un graveur dvd enfin....



t'as bien fait, au moins tu devrais etre tranquille.....
d'ailleurs, tiens nous au courant des resultats de ta nouvelle batterie!


----------



## chnoub (14 Février 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> d'ailleurs, tiens nous au courant des resultats de ta nouvelle batterie!



ben je commencerai par deux cycles cherge/decharge a fond avant de m en servir..
ensuite je vous demanderai surement un coup de main pour transferer toutes mes données...


----------



## Jc Milhet (15 Février 2005)

chnoub a dit:
			
		

> ben je commencerai par deux cycles cherge/decharge a fond avant de m en servir..
> ensuite je vous demanderai surement un coup de main pour transferer toutes mes données...



ok! tiens nous au courant......et....amuse toi bien avec ton nouveau joujou...


----------



## alastorne (15 Février 2005)

J'ai l'impression que la batterie des nouveaux PowerBook est meilleure que celle de la gamme précédente.

Mon PowerBook 12" 1,33Ghz tenait 3H30 en surf internet avec airport, le nouveau 1,5Ghz tient 4h.


----------



## chnoub (22 Février 2005)

30 minutes de gagnées des la premiere charge avec mon nouvel alu 12 !
cool
au fait le l ai recu ( jours apres l avoir commandé sur l apple store!
y a plus qu a trouver 1go de ram pas trop cher pour l echanger avec la 512 que j avais deja


----------

